# Shepparton Winter Open 2013 (Aussie)



## cubecraze1 (May 1, 2013)

I've had a talk with Tim and he said that he'd be happy to delegate so, I'm posting now.
Proposed date: 8th of June.
Proposed area: GoTafe Shepparton. Area has toilets with around 10 minute walk to a food court.
Proposed events: 2-4 OH, Pyra Bld? Sq1 or 4bld in lunch maybe.
Anyone interested?

Anyone who lives interstate and doesn't know where Shepparton is, it's around 2 hours north of Melbourne.


----------



## Alcuber (May 1, 2013)

Sounds cool. I probably might be able to go


----------



## RCTACameron (May 1, 2013)

If this happens, I would easily be able to go.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2013)

Didn't have a clue Shepparton was an Auscomp until I noticed Cameron had replied and I thought I'd have a look why XD .

I can't see any reason at this stage why I shouldn't be able to attend.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 1, 2013)

Well, maybe that might help, could a moderator please change the title to have "(Australia)" in it?


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Tim Major (May 2, 2013)

I can come. If people need a lift there, my Dad can probably drive me+a couple others. PM if you're interested.


----------



## MadeToReply (May 2, 2013)

I could come most likely.


----------



## JasonK (May 2, 2013)

A competition? In Victoria? When I don't have uni? Fantastic :tu


----------



## TimMc (May 2, 2013)

*Events?*


2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (2 rounds)
oh (2 rounds)
pyr (1 round)

Running 4 competitor stations.

*Schedule*
Rego/demo 9am to 10am. Events 10am to 5:30pm with 1 hour lunch from 1pm to 2pm (6.5 hours of solving).

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 2, 2013)

That sounds good Tim, maybe do Sq1 and 4bld if interest?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 2, 2013)

Woo. I'm coming.


----------



## TimMc (May 2, 2013)

*The competition has been announced!*

WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SheppartonWinter2013

Registration: http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Let me know which events you'd prefer. I've put down 2-4, oh and pyr but we can probably have more.

Also, *Dayan has kindly donated several prizes!* (_and gifts for the first 20 registered?_) 

Tim.


----------



## JHB (May 2, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> ....Shepparton is, it's around 2 hours north of Melbourne.



Only down the road from me though- I'm there!!!:tu


----------



## TimMc (May 2, 2013)

JHB said:


> Only down the road from me though- I'm there!!!:tu



Bringing the competition to you! 

I'm just thinking about getting some posters made up to put up locally...


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

Registered


----------



## MadeToReply (May 2, 2013)

I expect a gift... I hope its a bag.


----------



## TimMc (May 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> I expect a gift... I hope its a bag.



No bags.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 2, 2013)

JHB said:


> Only down the road from me though- I'm there!!!:tu



Is there anything interesting for a visit? If yes, I will, maybe, bring my kids over.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 2, 2013)

There's not much here  . We have a lot of cows spread around the place though.


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2013)

sq1 has been added. Let me know if you've already registered and would like to be added to sq1.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2013)

I'd like to be added to sq-1


----------



## JasonK (May 3, 2013)

What the hell, I'll do square-1.


----------



## JHB (May 3, 2013)

andyzhangdayu said:


> Is there anything interesting for a visit? If yes, I will, maybe, bring my kids over.



I wish I could be more help Andy but I'm not too familiar with Shepparton- Jack's your man. I live in Wangaratta (about an hour away) and the whole region is pretty dynamic in terms of natural features, wildlife and local attractions. For you, there's lots of wineries  I don't know if there's too much my very young fella woul be interested in, but then I've only just moved up here.


----------



## MadeToReply (May 3, 2013)

I'd do sq-1.


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2013)

1min cut-off for sq1 btw...

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (May 3, 2013)

*Cupcake cubing?*

If there's enough interest (~12 people) then we could have a small competition at Melbourne Central on Thursday the 23rd of May between 6pm and 9pm: Cupcake Cubing 2013 

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 4, 2013)

I probably won't get around to going to that.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 5, 2013)

Please note: Rego/demo time was changed to 9am-10am. For people who have already competed, feel free to rock up at about 9:45.


----------



## Veerexx (May 5, 2013)

I wish something would happen in QLD >.>


----------



## ottozing (May 5, 2013)

Then organize your own comp


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I wish something would happen in QLD >.>



If you arrange something that suits me, I would gladly come along to a competition in Brisbane. Especially if it coincides with a League match


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 5, 2013)

JHB said:


> I wish I could be more help Andy but I'm not too familiar with Shepparton- Jack's your man. I live in Wangaratta (about an hour away) and the whole region is pretty dynamic in terms of natural features, wildlife and local attractions. For you, there's lots of wineries  I don't know if there's too much my very young fella woul be interested in, but then I've only just moved up here.



Hi Jono, thanks for the reply. I had a really busy weekend, didn't have time to check this thread. I'll speak to my wife see if we can go and have a visit.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 6, 2013)

Yup, square 1 me in.


----------



## TimMc (May 10, 2013)

There might be gifts for the first 25 competitors that register...

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (May 10, 2013)

TimMc said:


> There might be gifts for the first 25 competitors that register...
> 
> Tim.


Tempting...
Only if I could go..






Veerexx said:


> I wish something would happen in QLD >.>


What about something else in Sydney?


----------



## MadeToReply (May 22, 2013)

Theres a 50/50 chance that i might be able to attend this comp :/.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 23, 2013)

But, but, but, but, but, but. Richie you pwomiced D:


----------



## MadeToReply (May 23, 2013)

i pwomiced 50/50 nao :c
In other news, is their any good hotels near the comp?


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 23, 2013)

Uh there's quite a few hotels, not one right next door though


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 31, 2013)

Reminder: Registration closes today!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 1, 2013)

A schedule is up.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

Super pumped for this comp!!! Gonna post the cubes I'm bringing here as a reminder for myself because I'm selling some stuff.



Spoiler: Cubes/stuff I'm bringing



Dayan 2x2
Wittwo 2x2 v1
Zhanchi 3x3
55mm Zhanchi 3x3
ss 4x4 v3 modded
ss 4x4 v4 unmodded
ss 5x5 modded
ss 6x6 modded
ss 7x7
ss pyra
mf8 square-1 v2
Calvin square-1 (Selling to Richie)
A-1 3x3 (Selling to Richie)
A-6 3x3 (Selling to Richie)
30k diff oil (Selling to Richie)
X-cube 4x4 (Selling to Bryson)
Screwdriver


----------



## JasonK (Jun 1, 2013)

7 days. Am excite.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 4, 2013)

*@Experienced competitors:* If it's going to be difficult to arrive in time for registration then just try to arrive 15 minutes before your first event. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys. I am now catching the train up due to a change in plans (parents aren't coming)

Anyone know anything about it/anyone here catching the train? :s


----------



## CuberCat (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I am another fellow Melbournian. I was wondering where the next comp in the Melbourne City will take place. I have no way of going to Shepparton, I live in the South East of Melbourne, about 5 hours from Shepparton. (I can't take train or drive on my won, I am only 15, turning 16 on the 30th of June) Also, can you bee too slow to participate, I am averaging about 50sec, abour 43sec on a good day. Cheers! I am yet to go to my first comp, will I geta WCA profile or something? Can I enter as a national of my country (Sri Lanka)? Cheers again! I just found out that you must have a citizenship for the particular country. Cheers!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 5, 2013)

A Melb comp hasn't been organised yet. No you cannot be "too slow" to participate. You will get a WCA profile when you go to your first comp. Yes you can enter for your country.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 5, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> Can I enter as a national of my country (Sri Lanka)? Cheers again! I just found out that you must have a citizenship for the particular country. Cheers!



Yeah, just bring your passport to show that you can represent Sri Lanka.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 7, 2013)

Me and Josh just arrived in Shepparton, anyone side here yet?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm here


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 7, 2013)

I look forward to tomorrow. 

By the way, not long ago I landed crookedly off the doorstep and hurt my foot, that's why I'll be on crutches. :tu


----------



## TimMc (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone need a lift? I'll be driving up with Dene. I've 2-3 spare seats.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2013)

ursohelpful tim >_>


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll get there at around 8:30, I'll see you guys there then 

Edit: Don't get there before 8:30 or you won't be able to get in


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2013)

We're on track to arrive just before 9. We'll see y'all homies then.


----------



## JasonK (Jun 7, 2013)

Tim: Depending on how bored my parents get, I may be requesting a ride back to Melbourne


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Feel free to start arriving now  you can always help set up


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2013)

yo 444 wr single


----------



## TMOY (Jun 8, 2013)

Seen on cubecomps:

Feliks Zemdegs
Australia
25.34	DNF DNF	DNF	DNF	DNF WR 25.34

wtf ? Did Feliks actually get a new 4^3 WR and then DNF the next four solves ?

Edit: his average looks more normal now. Congrats for the WR anyway.


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

25.43 
NICE! Congratulations!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice, congrats Feliks. Expected you to break at least one WR.


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

According to CubeComps, Faz got a 2.12 2x2 average. Congratulatiotns for tied OcR avg


----------



## mycube (Jun 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Accirding to CubeComps, Faz got a 2.12 2x2 average. Congratulations for new OcR



...he already had as a WR with the same average


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

mycube said:


> ...he already had as a WR with the same average



I remembered that right after I posted, so I edited it a bit


----------



## moralsh (Jun 8, 2013)

and a 5.84 and a DNF on the 3x3x3 Final, that's 3rd sub 6 in the world and I'm curious to know what was the DNF time. 

Congrats on the WR!


----------



## Username (Jun 8, 2013)

What was the DNF time?

Another sub 6 solve


----------



## Prin (Jun 8, 2013)

YEAh 5.84

Before 2.12 WR
After 2.12 OcR


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow congrats for the 5.84 single! The thing I find funny is that every official sub 6 so far was the 4th solve of the average.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Wow congrats for the 5.84 single! The thing I find funny is that every official sub 6 so far was the 4th solve of the average.


1/125 chance!The DNF was a high 7 I think, and was 2 turns off.2*2 podium WR? wtb: phone that doesn't remove all my line breaks.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 8, 2013)

mycube said:


> ...he already had as a WR with the same average



Yes, but with a slower single. So it's actually a new OcR.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Feliks' dnf was a 8.06 iirc, a really low 8, he tried to turn too fast during a perm.

World record for 4x4 was great and he could have easily got a 1.70 average in 2x2 if he didnt do the wrong CLL on a solve.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 8, 2013)

DYK?

-Finals are stupid?
-I always seam to get lucky in 3x3 but fail in 2x2?
-Feliks got a 4x4 WR single?
-I couldn't stop shaking before finals?
-Jay should get some adult stuff  (Jay and Jarvis know what I mean ;p)
-Cameron missed out on 2x2 wr again 
-Christian some how got a sub 10 single?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> DYK?
> 
> -Finals are stupid?
> -I always seem to get lucky in 3x3 but fail in 2x2?
> ...



fixed.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> fixed.



nyny? oh your girlfriend, now I remember.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

Some DYK's beause I'm bored

DYK?

-I didn't get any parity at all during sq-1?
-I also pulled off one of my best sq-1 averages ever?
-Even though it was the only event I hadn't practiced before the comp?
-Christian got a sub 10?
-Cameron got 2 sub 10s in the same round?
-No one gave 2 shits?
-I won pyra?
-.........No really...... pyra?
-I won 3 55mm zhanchi's?
-I could've gotten some more but decided not to because I felt awkward and greedy?
-I broke 10 official PB's this comp?
-None of those were in 2x2? ;-;
-Erotic nights?


----------



## JasonK (Jun 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> -I won pyra?
> -.........No really...... pyra?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2013)

Great competition, thanks everyone for letting it go so smoothly. 

If anyone has an extra stackmat timer (unmarked, I know - how clever of me) in their bag, it'll be swish if you could let me know, thanks. :tu


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 8, 2013)

DYK?

-Sub-10s are totally 'in' now?
-Where is Australia even?
-I didn't go to this competition?
-Congratulations to everyone's successes anyway?

Admit it, you knew those things.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

@ Tim, lol, that moment was like hilarious.. then awks.. (didnt you realise we had the same surname)

@ Jay, you should have stayed in there for longer, and gone past the sign


----------



## etshy (Jun 8, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Seen on cubecomps:
> 
> Feliks Zemdegs
> Australia
> ...



Feliks is back , YAY !!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 8, 2013)

@Zane 

Tim has it.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> @ Jay, you should have stayed in there for longer, and gone past the sign



I forgot to mention this. The sign was directing me up stairs  fuq dat


----------



## TimMc (Jun 9, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Great competition, thanks everyone for letting it go so smoothly.
> 
> If anyone has an extra stackmat timer (unmarked, I know - how clever of me) in their bag, it'll be swish if you could let me know, thanks. :tu



Got it. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jun 9, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> Great competition, thanks everyone for letting it go so smoothly.
> 
> If anyone has an extra stackmat timer (unmarked, I know - how clever of me) in their bag, it'll be swish if you could let me know, thanks. :tu



So it was _you_ causing all the stress for us after the competition eh?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 9, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Got it.


Good, thanks. 



Dene said:


> So it was _you_ causing all the stress for us after the competition eh?


Sorry , I looked for it before I left and assumed someone had accidentally taken it because it wasn't on the table where I left it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok guys! I want feedback on the venue! Did you like it? Good lighting? Good space?

Did you think it was a good one off or would you like one yearly/twice yearly?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 9, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Ok guys! I want feedback on the venue! Did you like it? Good lighting? Good space?
> 
> Did you think it was a good one off or would you like one yearly/twice yearly?



Twice yearly would be great 

It's definitely suitable for 25-30 competitors. I don't think the venue can support much more unless people that aren't judging, scrambling, running or solving go into another room...

The temperature and lighting were great. The six-table layout seemed to work. Although we could probably reduce it down to 4-5 tables to have a bit more room for spectators.

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 9, 2013)

These were the only PBs I broke in the competition. 



Spoiler: Video description



(9.61), (13.69), 9.88, 11.46, 12.15 = 11.16

This was a ridiculously good average and single. I also got a nice 11.92 average in the finals, which placed me third.  And the reason it looks different is because I edited it with windows movie maker, because that's all there is on the computer I'm using atm - I'm not back in Melbourne yet.

Cube: Guhong v1
Method: CFOP



Not really fast enough to make a new thread for.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> These were the only PBs I broke in the competition.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video description
> ...


I didn't break any PBs, nor at the last comp so be happy bro


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 10, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Ok guys! I want feedback on the venue! Did you like it? Good lighting? Good space?


I liked the venue, very good lighting, close proximity to shops, plenty of parking spaces nearby. As Tim mentioned, it's probably not quite ideal for large competitions, but the fact that it's all the way in Shepparton will keep down the competitor numbers a bit and naturally prevent overly large comps.

@Cameron, nice average and singles :tu, I missed you getting those sub-10s.


----------



## Samster779 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang, I live in melbourne and found out about it the day after it ended. Sounded like fun. Are there going to be any other competitions around this Victorian area this year? I have checked the WCA website and not found anything. Dose anyone know of any competitions?

Thanks.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing has been organised yet, although we can almost guarantee at least one more competition in Victoria this year.


----------



## Samster779 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yay thanks a bunch. If you organise anything can you give me a yell? Thanks!


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2013)

Just keep an eye on these forums or else speedcubing.com.au. As soon as we have something organised, it will be posted in both places.


----------



## Samster779 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Samster779 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just wondering. I am maybe thinking about going to Australian nationals in Canberra. I average around 40-45 on 3x3, would I be okay to compete?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 18, 2013)

Samster779 said:


> Just wondering. I am maybe thinking about going to Australian nationals in Canberra. I average around 40-45 on 3x3, would I be okay to compete?


You're okay to compete even if you average 3 minutes. Just have fun if you do


----------



## Samster779 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 18, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You're okay to compete even if you average 3 minutes. Just have fun if you do



Even if you average up to 10 minutes if you really want to! One of the most famous cubers now did his first official solve when he averaged the same as you.


----------

